# Roland GX24 printer setup problems



## stucky1945 (Oct 10, 2014)

While setting up print range in cutstudio the printable area does not match the selected paper size. I have selected a paper size of US B 11 x 17 in. but the print range shown on the cutstudio work space is only about 11 x 13 in. I am cutting an object that is 4.56 x 17 in.. The 17in. length is obviously beyond the selected print range. What am I missing?


----------

